# Wieso laggt NFS Shift auf einmal so?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (12. Juni 2010)

Hey 

 Ich habe mir vor gut 3 Wochen einen neuen PC gegönnt und hab auch gleich mal Shift gezockt  ... lief bei den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen immer mit 50-60fps und jetzt krieg ich beim Start von nem Rennen höchstens noch 30 und während des Rennens auch durchschnittlich nur 30fps rein...umgestellt habe ich garnichts.. der Prozi läuft auf "Höchstleistung" und sonst habe ich auch nichts verändert.. 

Specs: 
Ati HD 5830
Amd P2 x4 955
Gigabyte 770TA-UD3
4GB Kingston RAM
600W Coolermaster Netzteil
Windows 7 Ulitmate 64Bit

lg


----------



## tomrei (12. Juni 2010)

läuft irgendwas, wie ein Antivirenprogramm, im Hintergrund?


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (15. Juni 2010)

tomrei schrieb:


> läuft irgendwas, wie ein Antivirenprogramm, im Hintergrund?




ja klar  aber das sollte ja eigentlich ncihts ausmachen bei ner 4kern cpu und 4gb ram 

 und das läuft sowieso schon seit ich ihn habe


----------



## Nomad (15. Juni 2010)

vielleicht hast du i-eine AA-Modi aktiviert?


----------



## |BES|Skyline (15. Juni 2010)

also das mit der AA Modi währe nicht weiter schlimm das würde die Graka noch verkraften mit ca. 50 FPS. hast du das game mal gepatcht das hilft manchmal wahre wunder. Auch noch gut zu wissen währe wie hoch die Ram und die CPU auslastung ist. wenn der CPU dauerhauft in dem game auf 100% steht dann stimmt was nicht dann istallst du am besten das game mal neu. Ich habe mit meinen 9950 gute 75% auslastung auch auf voller Grafikeinstellung.


----------



## Nomad (16. Juni 2010)

|BES|Skyline schrieb:


> hast du das game mal gepatcht



 stimmt ,der erste Patch verbessert ja die Leistung der Ati-Karten enorm.

Also hast du gepachted?


----------



## Rammstein (16. Juni 2010)

Selbst wenn nicht, ein fehlender patch der von anfang an net drauf war, sorgt net für plötzliche leistungseinbrüche ^^ Aber aktueller patch is zu empfehlen, löst vielleicht sogar das problem.Aber da es so plötzlich passiert ist, liegts eher an Win 7.Läuft denn die CPU wirklich wegen dem game auf 100%?Oder mischt sich da vielleicht ein anderes programm mit ein?^^


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2010)

Der Patch für NFS Shift verbessert die Leistung der ATi Karten, also solltest du ihn installieren!


----------



## MasterMystery (18. Juni 2010)

Ja installier den neuen Treiber


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (27. Juni 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Der Patch für NFS Shift verbessert die Leistung der ATi Karten, also solltest du ihn installieren!




Hey

 sorry für meine späte Antwort  .. hab den patch mal heruntergeladen und installiert und bis jetzt läufts eigentlich perfekt  

 mit "der Prozi läuft auf "Höchstleistung"" meinte ich, dass er auf 3200MHz taktet ( also nicht energiesparmodus) 

 danke an alle :9


----------

